# Water current too fast



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to start a 10 gal. tank for my yellow shrimp, who are quickly outbreeding their old home. I have a UG filter going, with a powerhead attached. I dug it out of my box of acceories, and it seems to be working way to hard, blowing water around the tank. I can't see a way to turn down the flow volume, so is there any other way to slow it down,? Or should I just forget it and look for an air pump, and just put an airstone down the tube, though it wont filter as good? I just don't want my shrimp being blown around by the current. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

It sounds as if you are using a Powerhead on your UGF. I went with them immediately because they were quiet. I was told that the efficiency was not any better than an air lift but I never checked this out. Simply put the outflow in another direction.

Now the UGF seems to be outdated by HOBs and Canisters but I still have a bunch of plates around. I saw the other day that a guy in India put a homemede UGF on the front of one of his tanks to get the extra bio filtration and ability to clean the substrate. 

I once ran two Powerheads pointing towards each other to nullify the flow. Othertimes I just put them both facing the same direction to create a current in the tank. The Goldfish seemed to like it either way. This was on a 65.

I do not know if this helps or not but it is yours for what it is worth.


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Cliff. I have HOB's on my fish tanks, but I still think that UG filters work as good as them. I am just concerned that the current is too strong for my shrimp. I think the powerhead is for a much larger tank than a 10 gal. Most of my shrimp are still babies, and don't want them hurt by being tossed around, and just wanted to know if the strong current is ok or not.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

chickenlady said:


> Thanks Cliff. I have HOB's on my fish tanks, but I still think that UG filters work as good as them. I am just concerned that the current is too strong for my shrimp. I think the powerhead is for a much larger tank than a 10 gal. Most of my shrimp are still babies, and don't want them hurt by being tossed around, and just wanted to know if the strong current is ok or not.


I think put some foam in the UG upward tube can slow down the current significantly.
Though you may need to replace or clean it later.

James


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks James, I'll try that.


----------

